# What color tie with a light gray suit?



## MikeWB (Jan 8, 2010)

I much prefer suits that are a lighter shade of gray to dark gray suits, and I have a light gray pinstripe and a light gray plaid. I like the way green ties look with these suits (don't ask me why) so I almost invariably put on a green tie when I wear them. I had one person tell me that while he liked my tie, he didn't think it matched the suit. Is green with gray a no-no? Any other suggestions on tie colors to match light gray suits?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Light gray should work with almost anything except maybe browns. Green would probably not be my first choice for a tie for that suit, but it could work with certain shirts (depending on the shade, where you are wearing the suit and why you are wearing (business??)).


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

If that person's comment was based on some contention that green and grey don't go together, disregard any future clothing commentary from that person (unless he's your boss or client). Here's a great blog post on the subject. https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2007/12/gray-and-green.html

Now, it's possible that the _pattern _of the tie and suit don't get along, or that the particular shade of green clashed with some tone or accent color in the suit. Also possible is that the particular green doesn't look good on _you_ (not all men can wear all color - I can't wear yellow ties, for instance) and the person misdiagnosed it as being a mismatch-with-suit problem.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

I wore a with my light gray suit last weekend, and got a lot of compliments. It doesn't sound like it should work, but it did...


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Navy works fantastically well with light gray


----------



## MikeWB (Jan 8, 2010)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Light gray should work with almost anything except maybe browns. Green would probably not be my first choice for a tie for that suit, but it could work with certain shirts (depending on the shade, where you are wearing the suit and why you are wearing (business??)).


I usually wear a white or light blue shirt, and I select darker, bolder looking green for the tie-I like the contrast with the lighter gray of the suit. I'll wear it for both business and pleasure. (Yes, GASP, I actually do like to dress when I go out to dinner! Am I the only one who still does, I wonder?)


----------



## MikeWB (Jan 8, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> If that person's comment was based on some contention that green and grey don't go together, disregard any future clothing commentary from that person (unless he's your boss or client). Here's a great blog post on the subject. https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2007/12/gray-and-green.html
> 
> Now, it's possible that the _pattern _of the tie and suit don't get along, or that the particular shade of green clashed with some tone or accent color in the suit. Also possible is that the particular green doesn't look good on _you_ (not all men can wear all color - I can't wear yellow ties, for instance) and the person misdiagnosed it as being a mismatch-with-suit problem.


Perhaps green isn't my color. I really don't wear it except for this particular suit and tie ensemble I've described.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe. Or maybe the person was an idiot. Tough to tell without seeing a photo. Of the suit and tie, not the commentor.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

I am a fan of deep purple with a light grey suit.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

To agree with what CuddDaddy said. Never ask for that friend's advice again on clothing!

I often wear green or green/gold small pattern ties with my light grey suit. Also a bronze/purple stripe, a solid deep gold, a green & red regimental, and so on. I wear many other ties with my light grey suit, solid white, solid black, solid silver. The beauty of a light grey suit is that nearly every tie conceivable can go with it. However, and this is just my preference I never wear solid red or solid blue ties with it, as I think I end up looking too much like a politician then.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Light/cool greens work exceptionally well against gray. I've a light green with a small goldish detail that I like against my lighter gray suits.

Here's a couple in the new season from Drakes that could be delightful against the right shade of gray. Also- I just posted in the WAYWN thread wearing a more yellow-green bowtie... note it against the light gray odd vest.


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

I often wear my light grey suits with white shirts and a light blue tie


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Maybe. Or maybe the person was an idiot. Tough to tell without seeing a photo. Of the suit and tie, not the commentor.


lol. A photo of the commentor could clear up some things to perhaps.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Navy blue or lighter red works with my light grey db suit


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

A better question is 'what doesn't work?' 

Practically any color can look good if you're fairly careful. As for the 'stay away' list, brown and white would obviously look bizarre and with black or silver you might run the risk of looking like ryan seacrest (too modern). Beyond that, go by the color of the suit, your shirt choice, your skin tone, and the occassion - it should be rather easy.


----------



## TheDlABlO (Feb 5, 2010)

i usually wear sick amounts of blues, yellows, and yellow-blues ties. with greys for some reason i really like purple.


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

I think most darker shades of blue and purple look fantastic with gray.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Cary Grant said:


> Light/cool greens work exceptionally well against gray. I've a light green with a small goldish detail that I like against my lighter gray suits.
> 
> Here's a couple in the new season from Drakes that could be delightful against the right shade of gray. Also- I just posted in the WAYWN thread wearing a more yellow-green bowtie... note it against the light gray odd vest.


A great suggestion!


----------



## Commander Caractacus Pott (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a black and white stripe tie that I wear frequently with a light grey suit. It sounds a tad monochromatic but looks quite nice.


----------

